# Deep Carbon Clinchers for under a $1000?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I am Looking for some great performing carbon clinchers (40 mm or deeper) that I don't have to take out a second mortgage on my home for.
I really want the wider rims (23MM or wider) as most people are now using, and I hope to keep the weight right around 1500g for the pair. and I hope to try to buy something that I can get from a vender in the states, not from China. I don't care about a brand name, but want a u-shaped rim as they work better aerodynamically. 

Too much to ask for too little money? Maybe.

I have found a couple of possibilities that I wanted to get peoples opinion on that appear to meet these requirements. 

1) Avenger
2) Cthree components

Please let me know if you have good or bad experience with either one of these wheels or if you have other wheels that you would suggest.


----------



## HermesSport (Oct 3, 2014)

You're better off getting a used set of Zipp, Reynolds or Enve wheels. The rims are much safer.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

With your criteria it will come down to Chinese or used.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

RaceRim, Quality Carbon Clinchers Wheels, Triathlon, Road, TT

66mm on sale 800.00

Pic is tubular, but the clinchers on sale for 795.00


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

You can find Reynolds Assaults for $900. They are wide rim 25mm and have a 46mm depth. Quality wheel from a well known mfr. The 2015 model will be tubeless compatible.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

For cheap Chinese wheel set these 60mm carbon clinchers might fit your needs. They advertise 110% guarrantee, paid return shipping and free ship no tax.

Tokyowheel? Epic 60 - Carbon Clincher - Wheelset


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> For cheap Chinese wheel set these 60mm carbon clinchers might fit your needs. They advertise 110% guarrantee, paid return shipping and free ship no tax.
> 
> Tokyowheel? Epic 60 - Carbon Clincher - Wheelset


Oh boy...not this again.

@OP - Williams is worth checking out. Seem to be on the "decent price" although are a bit above your price point for the new wider rims.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

robt57 said:


> RaceRim, Quality Carbon Clinchers Wheels, Triathlon, Road, TT
> 
> 66mm on sale 800.00


IIRC I remember meeting the race rim guys at a cross race. Smoothest bearings I've ever felt, the second being the Easton R4 front hub. This story is meant to be anecdotal, I'm sure how this translates into any sort of performance whatsoever. I'm also not 100% sure if it's the same as their current self-branded hubs.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my HED Jet Express 5s about this time of year thru Backcountry.com for less than $1000,


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Mercury Wheels M5 Clincher Wheelset | Competitive Cyclist

Just saw these, don't know anything about them.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> Oh boy...not this again.


Not this again what? Carbon wheels? CHN wheels ? What?


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> Oh boy...not this again.
> 
> @OP - Williams is worth checking out. Seem to be on the "decent price" although are a bit above your price point for the new wider rims.


He's asking for $1000.00 or under 40mm or deeper and wide U shape. At his price point there are options but not many with guarantee or free ship.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Just to let you know this is what I ended up getting. Found a great deal on Ebay. Some guy had them and just rode them a few miles and he was selling ended up getting them for $800. These are 27 MM wide and 50 MM deep. weigh in about 1460 G for the pair. These will fit nicely on the new giant defy. They are u-shaped.








Stradalli Cycle® Full Carbon 27mm Wide Deep Section 50/50 Road Clincher Wheel Set

100% 3K Weave Carbon Fiber

Our new 50mm Full Carbon Clincher Wheelset features a 27mm wide rim at the brake track. The wider rim creates a more aerodynamic profile, offers more control crosswinds, and better handling and control. Our new profile creates better aerodynamics at wider yaw angle. We all know that you're never riding head on into a headwind. In other words, our new 27mm wide rim is more aerodynamic in crosswinds than our previous model. The rim being wider at the break track also means the tire is spread further apart, allowing for a larger contact patch with the ground. This allows for better handling, especially at speed. The wider rim just flat out looks cooler than our skinnier models, and we all know that's what matters most!

Rear hub is Shimano and SRAM compatible. (9,10 and 11 speed)

50mm Full carbon Clincher wheel set

Set is complete with hubs and quick release skewers.

Rear hub is Shimano, SRAM and Campy compatible.

Brand: Stradalli

Model: 50mm x 27mm

20 Spoke front wheel.

24 Spoke rear wheel.

240 lb max load

Main Color: natural carbon fiber black. Grey lettering and graphics.

Tire size: 28-21, 28-23, 28-25

Chosen double seal Stradalli Hub

Spokes: Bladed with black anodized nipples.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

jackmen said:


> Stradalli Cycle® Full Carbon 27mm Wide Deep Section 50/50 Road Clincher Wheel Set


I hope these wheels work well for you but apparently some others have had issues with the brand.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

RL7836 said:


> I hope these wheels work well for you but apparently some others have had issues with the brand.


Back in 2010 didn't everyone have problems with carbon clinchers for reputable brands including Reynolds, Easton, etc?

Hopefully things have come quite farther than then. Maybe most of the improvements have been made in the pads and not the rims themselves.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

deviousalex said:


> Back in 2010 didn't everyone have problems with carbon clinchers for reputable brands including Reynolds, Easton, etc?


Most of the 'ugly' posts are from 2014...


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

RL7836 said:


> Most of the 'ugly' posts are from 2014...


You're right, I only looked at the first page.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

OP here just to let everyone know. I got the stadalli's in and they were not 1460 as advertised in the E-bay listing. I contacted the listing person and they agreed to take them back and give me all money back including shipping from and too the lister.

A bit of a hassle, but at least it didn't cost me anything. 

I bought a pair of avenger 40 X 25 wide Carbon clinchers instead and am waiting on them. They use chosen hubs and are 1500 grams for the pair and use a U shaped rim. I am waiting on them. suppose to be here tuesday. 

Any body have any experience with avenger carbon wheels? 





jackmen said:


> Just to let you know this is what I ended up getting. Found a great deal on Ebay. Some guy had them and just rode them a few miles and he was selling ended up getting them for $800. These are 27 MM wide and 50 MM deep. weigh in about 1460 G for the pair. These will fit nicely on the new giant defy. They are u-shaped.
> View attachment 302443
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EricT80 (Dec 26, 2014)

Go with an aluminum rim with a carbon fairing. That's about the only you're going to get around that price. New at least. 

I have a set of Flo 60/90's....that don't spin up very fast BUT once you're at speed, they're sweet! You can get a set of those for around $850 iirc.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

At over 1900 grams I think I will pass. I've looked at them but they are just too heavy. When you are used to light wheels it hard to ride heavy ones. 



EricT80 said:


> Go with an aluminum rim with a carbon fairing. That's about the only you're going to get around that price. New at least.
> 
> I have a set of Flo 60/90's....that don't spin up very fast BUT once you're at speed, they're sweet! You can get a set of those for around $850 iirc.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Unless you go with Enve, all of those bare made offshore.


----------



## EricT80 (Dec 26, 2014)

jackmen said:


> At over 1900 grams I think I will pass. I've looked at them but they are just too heavy. When you are used to light wheels it hard to ride heavy ones.


Hey, I understand....i usually ride lighter rims too. I went from my Mavic's to the Flo's and back....really noticeable difference for sure, but it only helped me in the long run.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

skinewmexico said:


> Unless you go with Enve, all of those bare made offshore.


I do not believe Reynolds, zipp and bontrager are made offshore.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

r1lee said:


> I do not believe Reynolds, zipp and bontrager are made offshore.


For Reynolds and Bontrager ther ims are, then the wheel is built in the US. Reynolds hubs are either Asia or Europe (they are DT Swiss and it depends on what level you get). Bontrager is similar I believe. 

I think Zipp hubs are made in the US (and they keep failing, go figure) apart from the ones they use on their new alloy wheels.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> For Reynolds and Bontrager their rims are, then the wheel is built in the US. Reynolds hubs are either Asia or Europe (they are DT Swiss and it depends on what level you get). Bontrager is similar I believe.


The Reynolds RAZR line is US made, the other models are made in China. They just recently took over the factory that was making them (Pacific). They get assembled in Taiwan. Not sure about where the hubs are made. This was all publicly put out there so it's not like I'm trying to give out trade secrets 

Bontrager makes their tubular rims in house, and Zipp actually makes their clincher rims for them. Hubs are made by DT Swiss.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

coachboyd said:


> Bontrager makes their tubular rims in house, and Zipp actually makes their clincher rims for them. Hubs are made by DT Swiss.


Are the molds made by Bontrager? How else do they get a consistent shape between their clincher and tubular versions of the same rim?

Aren't DT Swiss lower end models made in Asia? I.e. the 350s.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> Are the molds made by Bontrager? How else do they get a consistent shape between their clincher and tubular versions of the same rim?


I have no clue who makes the molds and can't even speculate. But if you have the cad drawings done, any mold maker can cut them to be the same shape. We've actually had new molds of the same models produced by different mold makers and the shape stayed exactly the same.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Mercury Wheels M5 Clincher Wheelset | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Mercury Wheels M5 Clincher Wheelset | Competitive Cyclist


Buy thru fatwallet.com, and get another 2.5% back.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I wish I would of seen these mercury wheels before i ORDERED THE AVENGERS. These look very nice and you get the backing of competitive cyclist behind you. This is tough to beat.





Local Hero said:


> Mercury Wheels M5 Clincher Wheelset | Competitive Cyclist


----------

